# Anzeige der Batteriekapazität bei Rhino VX-Serie



## Franz_das_Nashorn (6. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich hier richtig bin mit meiner Frage, aber ich versuch`s einfach mal. Habe mit einen Rhino VX 28 zugelegt. Der hat ja so ein eingebautes Display welches die Batteriekapazität anzeigen soll. Hab jetzt meine neue Gelbatterie angeklemmt und siehe er zeigt eine "6" an. Nun frag ich mich was der Rhino mir damit sagen will, die Spannung kanns nicht sein. Sind das die Stunden, die er mit der Batterie noch läuft? Da frag ich mich aber dann doch woher er wissen soll wieviele Ah meine Batterie hat. Wer kann mir bitte sagen was diese Anzeige mir eigentlich anzeigt und wer hat Erfahrung ob die Angabe dann realistisch ist?

Beste Grüße
Alexander


----------



## Dxlfxn (6. September 2006)

*AW: Anzeige der Batteriekapazität bei Rhino VX-Serie*

Was ist ein Rhino VX??


----------



## Lachsy (6. September 2006)

*AW: Anzeige der Batteriekapazität bei Rhino VX-Serie*

Dolfin, dat hier 






http://www.yatego.com/sportbiene/p,...no-vx-28?sid=03Y1157564833Y20342830080c80a619


----------



## Pilkman (6. September 2006)

*AW: Anzeige der Batteriekapazität bei Rhino VX-Serie*

Hallo,

also ich stelle jetzt eine reine Vermutung an, die aber vermutlich zutreffend ist...  :m

... den ich schätze, dass die Messung nur ein reiner Zahlenwert auf einer Skala von 1-10 ist und somit sowas wie einen Prozentwert der möglichen Restfahrzeit in Abhängigkeit von der Spannung darstellt.

Alles andere (Spannungsanzeige in Volt, Stromanzeige in Ampere) ist unlogisch und in Deinem Beispiel auch recht sinnfrei.

Im übrigen würde ich Dir empfehlen, Dir mal den folgenden Thread durchzustöbern, der sich mit einer ähnlichen Problematik beschäftigt... #h

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=81770


----------



## Dxlfxn (6. September 2006)

*AW: Anzeige der Batteriekapazität bei Rhino VX-Serie*

Danke Lachsy,

ich dacht schon, die bei Zebco bauen jetzt beleuchtete Ruten oder so....


----------



## Franz_das_Nashorn (9. September 2006)

*AW: Anzeige der Batteriekapazität bei Rhino VX-Serie*

Hallo zusammen,

danke erst mal für die Beiträge. Ich find es etwas komisch, daß in den Motor so ein schönes Dilplay eingebaut ist und in der Bedienungsanleitung mit keinem Wort darauf eingegangen wird.
Vermutlich muß ich wohl das ganze mal in der Praxis Testen und die angezeigten Werte mit einem Voltmeter vergleichen, da wird sich sicher ein Zusammenhang ergeben.

Beste Grüße
Alexander


----------



## Frerk (11. September 2006)

*AW: Anzeige der Batteriekapazität bei Rhino VX-Serie*

Hallo,

bei “10” ist die Batterie  randvoll geladen, bei 0 ist sie leer. Spätestens bei 2 ist sie zu laden, dann geht es schnell mit der Batterie zu ende, ab 5 abwärts sollte man es verfolgen und vielleicht nicht mehr kilometerweit von einem Bootssteg entfernt sein.

Ich bin kein Experte bei Gel-Batterien, aber bei "6" würde ich sagen, ist sie nicht richtig geladen. Eine frisch geladene Gel-Batterie in unserem Showroom in der Firma zeigt im Display tatsächlich 9-10 an. 

Das Fehlen dieser Hilfestellungen in der Betriebsanleitung bitte ich zu entschuldigen. Die wurde geschrieben, bevor wir das Display hatten und wurde seitdem nicht mehr aktualisiert, was wir sicher nachholen müssen.


----------



## just_a_placebo (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Anzeige der Batteriekapazität bei Rhino VX-Serie*

Ich habe den gleichen Motor und bei mir hat das Display noch niemals nicht eine 10 oder 9 angezeigt... Bis auf die ersten Ladegänge, seh ich nun nach dem Laden auch nur noch ne 7, die sich nach bissl fahren auch ganz schnell in eine 5 verwandelt. Die Batterie (eine 100Ah Bleigel ausm Caravan Shop mit passendem Ladegerät) hatte ich neu gekauft...  Achso, ich fahre fast nie auf höhster Stufe 5 sondern fast immer auf der 3. Fahrstufe!

Mich würde schon interessieren was das jetzt genau bedeutet und wie dieser Wert ermittelt wird!

Schön, dass wir auch Vertreter der Hersteller hier im Board haben!! ;o)

lg, flo


----------



## TILLI (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Anzeige der Batteriekapazität bei Rhino VX-Serie*

HI
Hatte auch den Motor Vx44 also eine 10 zeigt er bei 13,8V an.
Aber ich habe die erfahrung gemacht das die Bleiakkus diese Spannung nicht halten können sonder nach dem laden auf 13.1v einbrechen und dies hat glaube ich was mit der Umgebungsthemperatur der Batterie zutun.Je höher die themperatur desto geringer die spannung.
Bei mir hat er auch immer nur eine 8-9 angezeigt.
Habe jetzt einen Minnkota Motor und die Anzeige zeigt mir an das die Batterie voll ist.
Ich Persönlich überwache den zustand der Batterie mit dem Echolot da da eine Voltmeteranzeige dran ist.
mfg Tilli


----------

